# TTOC 'strapline' with logo



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,
how do I insert the strapline with TTOC logo at the end of my Forum messages? (...you know, the black rectangle with your TTOC membership number included)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to have a read in this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72804

If you need to know any more drop me a PM. 

Nick


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

oops,
I have just seen the thread, sorry..but how do I get mine to appear each time I post a message? (my number is 1296)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, thought all the info was in there. Just seen that it's not.

If you click "profile" from the top right of the forum, you get up all your info. In there is a box for you to enter the code for the sig pic so it is shown on every post.

Nick


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

test only


----------

